# amazon motorhome handbuilt in somerset



## rugbyken (Mar 2, 2017)

just to say stumbled across a beaut on e bay while looking for something else (as always the case ) an old boss had one , it really is a beautiful van what we would all build for ourselves if we had time to spare and a good budget also a 1988 hymer two pretty bomb proof vans


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just in case you would like to see it.......
RARE AMAZON MOTORHOME HANDBUILT IN SOMERSET

Very dangerous thing to do, looking on eBay for something or on behalf of someone else; found our ideal motorhome the other day while not looking for it, and ever since we have been trying to convince ourselves that our PVC is much handier, it would be too big, too expensive....husband still keeps muttering about a quick trip to the Forest of Dean!!


----------



## 2cv (Mar 2, 2017)

The Amazon certainly looks very nicely made.


----------



## Makzine (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes it's been relisted, we saw it first time round but don't need to change vehicles or would be seriously interested. :wave:


----------



## n brown (Mar 2, 2017)

rarely interested in factory builds, but this looks pretty impressive . love to have a poke around it


----------



## helmit (Mar 2, 2017)

I think Wildman (Roger) has one similar.


----------



## Beemer (Mar 2, 2017)

Not bad at all.. ticks almost all the boxes apart from a garage.  I like it.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 3, 2017)

*It has Almost*

Got me thinking about changeing..
The fact it was built by a boat-builder is great.

Not over-impressed with the layout but maybe better in the flesh !

If my MH went AWOL then a definite maybe.


----------



## mickymost (Mar 3, 2017)

About 3 months ago there was one for sale on eBay not selling for some reason so the dealer kept readvertising it .It was on there for ages now I realise it may have been an eBay scam but if it was genuine nobody seemed to want it I wonder why?

Feel it's better to stick to a well known make easier to resell when the time comes just my opinion..


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 3, 2017)

So am i right in thinking that there's some kind of drop down double bed over and above the drivers area which  when lowered, nicely covers up all your front windows? I love that idea!


----------



## mickymost (Mar 3, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> So am i right in thinking that there's some kind of drop down double bed over and above the drivers area which  when lowered, nicely covers up all your front windows? I love that idea!



Correct like in most a class motorhomes like hymer pilote etc


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 3, 2017)

mickymost said:


> Correct like in most a class motorhomes like hymer pilote etc



I see, impressive thoughts have gone into some of these beasts. For now though, I remain contented with my rock n roll bed in my campervan that easily gets me down tiny windy roads with no fear of meeting someone coming the other way! ;-)


----------



## mickymost (Mar 3, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> I see, impressive thoughts have gone into some of these beasts. For now though, I remain contented with my rock n roll bed in my campervan that easily gets me down tiny windy roads with no fear of meeting someone coming the other way! ;-)



Oh yes the smaller campervan has its advantages. Seems Obanboy on here changed to a pvc from a coachbuilt for that reason..my tom tom has taken our hymer down some tight roads  which in a LHD as well can be an experience.


----------



## Chris356 (Mar 3, 2017)

Pity it's not got the 2.7 lump in it then it would be more tempting to buy


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 10, 2017)

That was an unusual van and rare.


----------



## lotusanne (Mar 10, 2017)

I saw that too and drooled over it but I did wonder about the payload???


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 10, 2017)

Looks like someone has bought it on a " Best Offer " with the line through the green price.


Amazon Motorhome Handbuilt | eBay


----------

